# Flip shots on tight lies



## turkish (Aug 16, 2015)

So if you are just behind green side bunker, ball on tight lie and there is no green to work with is it just accept your medicine and accept you may have a 20 feet putt back? Or should you attempt a flop shot here?

A lot of times I've tried I thin it into next week or chunk a foot long divot so thinking I need to stop being daft but is it something you would attempt?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 16, 2015)

Will come down to how confident you are on executed the shot

On a tight line most amateurs will either thin or fat it as its a shot that needs precise execution. 

I have tried it on numerous occasions this summer but mainly in 4BBB or matchplay matches and its normally on a pretty fluffy lie or something im confident that i cant get the club under. 

The best and sensible option is to take your medicine and go for an easy chip to another area of the park and then look to get your putt in


----------



## Imurg (Aug 16, 2015)

Rule 1
Get it on the green.
How close will depend on your ability and a slice of luck.
Play then shot you know will get you on the green - you may sink the 20 footer!


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 16, 2015)

Open the face of your 64 deg wedge and nip it like a mozzie chomping on Rachel Riley whilst she's sunbathing... One bounce, check up, 2 inches from the pin,... Wait.... Sorry I've just woke up


----------



## bobmac (Aug 16, 2015)

Whatever you do, dont open the face. Stand square, face square of your most lofted wedge and hit down on it taking a small divot. 
Don't try the spectacular when the simple will do.


----------



## Craigg (Aug 16, 2015)

bobmac said:



			Whatever you do, dont open the face. Stand square, face square of your most lofted wedge and hit down on it taking a small divot. 
Don't try the spectacular when the simple will do.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent advice I reckon there. (Opening the face is just asking to blade it!)

 Just to add something though. Squeeze bum cheeks tightly together whilst playing the shot!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 16, 2015)

On the green will do, especially if you have a shot. Why play the 1/10 shot and end up with a double or worse when it doesn't come off?


----------



## Raesy92 (Aug 17, 2015)

Although I play off of 18, the flop shot is one I feel comfortable with in situations like this. 

Just have to be confident and commit to it, chipping is probably the strength of my game though.


----------



## Oddsocks (Aug 17, 2015)

Get to the driving range, find the tightest lie you can find, put down twenty balls and start from there.  When I did this I started with an open brolly 20 paces away  and until all 20 were within a metre I would move.  Once confident bring the brolly in 5 pages and repeat.  I can now play to 5 paces pretty confidently but as bob said, stand square with a square blade and loads of loft.

Also shorter back swing with longer follow through (as per tiger woods pre shot) will ensure acceleration through the ball , I find that gives better results


----------



## 3565 (Aug 18, 2015)

Depends on your ability and how you execute the shot ie stance, weight, how far open the club is...... There maybe other options as in bump it into the bank with a 52* wedge off your back foot. Whatever you choose there's no substitute for practising the shot.


----------



## woody69 (Aug 18, 2015)

bobmac said:



			Whatever you do, dont open the face. Stand square, face square of your most lofted wedge and hit down on it taking a small divot. 
Don't try the spectacular when the simple will do.
		
Click to expand...

I'd probably still thin it as I decelerate the downswing


----------

